# RAE Bedford: April 2015



## darbians (Jul 14, 2015)

Well after seeing some shots from here I had to pay a visit and see it for my self. Can't beat a bit of control room porn.
A large wind tunnel site that has been closed for a number if years now. Sadly most of the wind tunnels have been removed other than one which is now used by Red Bull.
First we visit the 8ftx8ft wind tunnel. Just a few images as its been seen a few times.
1.
From what I can gather this is the control room for the oil supply for the site.





2.
Then the control room for the power generating unit.




3.




4.
This is where the fan was based the large circles are where the tunnel left and returned into the building.





We then wander around the site and find access to another building. Unsure of what was to be found here I was pleasently surprised. I have since learned this is the 3ft x 3ft supersonic wind tunnel.
5.
After making access we find ourselves in this corridor. Parquet flooring and peeling paint, this shows some promise.




6.




7.
We wander around and end find this large hall with a fair amount of flooding. This is where the wind tunnel was, from what I can tell this was kept internally and some of it was set in what is now this flooded area.




8.
Then we spot the observation room.




9.




10.
Wandering around there is lots of peeling paint.




11.
Then we find a workshop.




12.
And more peeling paint.




13.
While taking the previous shot my nosey girlfriend who is enjoying her first explore is climbing some ladders and finds this 




14.




15.
Then I climb back down the ladder and shoot this small workshop.




16.
I leave you with some more peeling paint and a small skylight.





Thanks for looking I enjoyed the 3ft x 3ft building a lot more, the control room is not as epic as the ones we have seen before but overall there is a lot more to see in my opinion which is why this report is mainly based on that building. 

To see the full set from here check out *RAE Bedford* on my website.​


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2015)

Fantastic stuff! That level of peelage is fantastic, let alone the history. 
Superb set of photos too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jul 15, 2015)

Amazing stuff - loving that parquet flooring plus some really nice compositions there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jul 15, 2015)

That's a good'un, Very Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jul 15, 2015)

My favourites are the ones your girlfriend found up a ladder. Nicely done Darbians.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amazing control rooms,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 16, 2015)

Pretty good report here. You cant beat a good control room with gauges, meters, push-buttons flashing lights that used to flash. My favourite is the same as Krela, the ones your girlfriend found. It looks like they could fit into a Frankenstein movie set.


----------



## darbians (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot peeps. She done good first explore and spotted both access points before me!!


----------



## darbians (Jul 17, 2015)

Heads up to anybody thinking of going here. Its all in use as a filmset for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesome shots and a nice control room! Cheers for the heads up about the filmset. I might have to make a trip after those 2 weeks lol


----------



## Dugie (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome looking place... Great photos as well.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome pictures!

Gave this place a go myself over the weekend only to be escorted off site by a very angry security guard


----------



## Potter (Jul 25, 2015)

Superb control room shots.


----------



## thepariah (Jul 26, 2015)

Great pics


----------



## AgentTintin (Sep 5, 2015)

Love the last shot! Great report


----------

